# Fda to remove nicotene from products



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 27, 2009)

We grow tobacco out here. Use some ourselves and sell a bit. We just received notification from the FDA about the new regulation impacting the markets. For those of you who smoke, you're gonna love this. Nicotene will be removed from cigarettes and chew. Now, of course there will be the naturally occuring levels of nicotene, but ALL tobacco products have nicotene added. If you use rollie like Top or Drum or Bugler (as we sell a lot to them) or full flavor smokes or chew like me, you're REALLY fucked!!! Those products have the most additives!

Now for those of you who say, "yeah, what the fuck ever...," go no further than the tobacco trade across the border into Canada. If you think that's rolling big, imagine what's coming down the pike! And for those of you who wanna bash Obama (and I really don't care for ANY president, simply like the facts), Bush signed the executive order moving it to the legislation.

Here's a minstream media source on it.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/12/business/12tobacco.html

Fox, CBS, CNN and NBC all have some vidoe on it. I just always thought it's better to read as it exercises the mind.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2009)

hmm.. I don't think it will get people to give it up. and maybe it will help people addicted to nicotine to slowly break the habit.

I smoke.. but I know how horrible it is for me. I've cut back GREATLY (go days without and maybe have one or two a day when I feel the need) my grandmother is dieing of a late onset of systic fibrosis. she used to smoke (quit over 20 years ago) and grew up near a chicken farm so outside factors weighed heavily on her lung health. some her choice and some not. The world is toxic enough without adding to the problem on a personal level. 

peole will just switch their addiction to something else.. that's typical. or people will start making their own.. so that's fine. at least they'll have to get off their asses and do something instead of just paying and paying for packs of readymades.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 27, 2009)

All this is going to do is make people buy more cigarettes.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, pot will be cheaper and easier to obtain. Lot of fundamental arguements, though. The non-smoker's point-of-view would be at the forefront.

I would say that as a non-smoker it would be good. If you're a taxpayer it would be good. Both aforementioned are taken from a financial point-of-view. I would say that it is bad, VERY bad as a matter of fact, from a legal standpoint. If the federal government can rule today nicotene is illegal/regulated, what is next? As a matter of fact, granulated sugar is FAR worse; however, is NOT regulated. It's the legal precedent that I worry about. Legislating 'politically correctness' based upon financial incentive is very dangerous. Hitler was notorious for it.

I chew. No second hand carcenogens there. No scientific evidence, either, that I will develop cancer. Even though, I still worry about the legal ramifications. 

Here's a prime example: Years ago I worked as a legal liaison for the Rainbow family on a deal called 36 CFR 251. This was the issue that dealt with having to file for permits to gather. Went to DC and interacted with the USDA administrative promulgator Marion Connolly (sp?). Anywayz, so I found a precendent dealing with the KKK meeting in the LBJ Grasslands, getting arrested and it got overturned. Now, the Rainbow Family has nothing to do with the KKK; however, the legal precedent I used linked the caselaw. Mark my words, tobacco is the beginning. And not the beginning of the 'revolution'. Shit's far too gone for that. It's the beginning of legislation into a 'legal' police state.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 28, 2009)

we're already in a legal police state.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 28, 2009)

Mouse said:


> we're already in a legal police state.


 
I would give no arguement here.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jun 28, 2009)

and score one for the man... 

anyone else think this is being done as a prelude to national healthcare?
I believe it is a plan designed to drastically reduce the number of smokers, so that one of the main 'preventable' health hazards won't have to be paid for by the program.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 28, 2009)

Bendixontherails said:


> anyone else think this is being done as a prelude to national healthcare?
> I believe it is a plan designed to drastically reduce the number of smokers, so that one of the main 'preventable' health hazards won't have to be paid for by the program.



I don't think so. The government definitely has their hands in Big Tobacco's pockets (and vice versa); reducing nicotine will just result in smokers smoking more. I'm sure they've long since realized that nothing will significantly reduce the number of smokers. It just gives us more to bitch about as we're trading our last dollar for the luxury that will probably be the death of us.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, I kinda agree with ya ian. Drawing on my past experience in the service, what I would say is that this is a two-fold ploy. First, it tests a presupposed scenario wherein X amount of folks are addicted to a product which, to date, has been legal. What happens when you remove that product? Believe it or not, these types of scenarios are run in think tanks line the RAND Corp. 24/7. Lots of psyop value. For example, will the people rebel? If so, then change course, retest and reapply. If they won't rebel, the begin the institution of more long range and far reaching programs. The second item is that it culls the vote within the far left liberals. Not preaching politics or morals here, simply recapitualting political realities. 

Ultimately, what I believ eyou will see is the ad campaigns reigned in and the one year sunsset provision of the law passing before regualtion occurs.

In addressing the health care: you could stop smoking tomorrow and it wouldn't matter. The money isn't there for jack shit! In all reality, smoking increases a mortality rate amongst smokers and non-smokers which is necessary---not a moral statement here, so don't waste time on lectures. Society, as we know it now, simply cannot support its current level of citizenry. A government doesn't want citizens to have a long lifespan nor medical treatments to extend non productive members therein. I don't necessarily agree with that; however, it boils down to capitalism. Really, it boils down to ANY government. Even the native americans, when old, left the tribe to die so as to allow the tribe not to be burdened.

Yeah, a shitstorm will be kicked up by this one..............


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 30, 2009)

If you smoke, can you be denied for insurance coverage on say, a heart surgery or lung transplant, or something of the like?

The strategy of the government is far and wide, and this just seems to fit in the puzzle.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 30, 2009)

If one has insurance the answer would depend on their coverage. Medicaid/care? No. No denial. As to the transplants, the answer is yes as the donor lists are accorded priority to those w/o issues such a smoking would be to lungs or drinking to the liver.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jul 1, 2009)

That just means that theyll have to buy more to satisfy their cravings doesnt it?


----------



## ianfernite (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, that's exactly what it means.

Any idea when they're going to cut the nicotine additives? I should liquidate my assets into tobacco, haha.

Although, cutting it all at once could lead to a hell of a lot of people in withdrawal ... and honestly, I don't think the country can withstand that, haha.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jul 2, 2009)

Any ideas for the best way to grow the shit? Location, growing season, drying and curing, etc?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jul 3, 2009)

The Southeast is the best place to grow. Sowing occurs late May/early June. Tassle, topping and harvest all occur anywhere from late Spetember thru October and even sometimes early November.

You legally have to have a federal license. This is no bullshit and you can go to prison and be fined if you don't. It's not a crop you can go down to say Lowes or Wal Mart and buy. Most of the time ATF won't seat you if it's only a plant or two. If you do plant it DO NOT grow weed as well. FLIR, which scans for weed, will pick up the tobacco and they will hit on you!

The below blog kind details the basics.

How To Grow Tobacco


----------



## katiehabits (Jul 5, 2009)

fuck fellas just grow yer own....


----------

